# Χρέωση τουαλέτας στις πτήσεις;



## tsioutsiou (Feb 27, 2009)

Κερματοδέκτες στις πόρτες...
Η Ryanair ετοιμάζεται να χρεώσει τη χρήση της τουαλέτας κατά την πτήση
Ο υπόλοιπος χώρος του αεροσκάφους, πιστεύω, διατίθεται δωρεάν για την ίδια χρήση. 
Ας το ξανασκεφτούν οι γδάρτες της Ryanair.


----------



## Philip (Feb 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Κερματοδέκτες στις πόρτες...
> Η Ryanair ετοιμάζεται να χρεώσει τη χρήση της τουαλέτας κατά την πτήση
> Ο υπόλοιπος χώρος του αεροσκάφους, πιστεύω, διατίθεται δωρεάν για την ίδια χρήση.
> Ας το ξανασκεφτούν οι γδάρτες της Ryanair.





> Ο ίδιος εκτιμά ότι η καταβολή μίας λίρας για τη χρήση της τουαλέτας δεν θα φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση επιβάτες που ταξιδεύουν χωρίς μετρητά.
> 
> «Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος στην ιστορία που ανέβηκε σε αεροσκάφος της Ryanair χωρίς να έχει μία λίρα μαζί του» δηλώνει.



Το πρόβλημα γίνεται οξύτερο όμως στις πτήσεις που δεν περνάν από Αγγλία. Ο ιρλανδός που θα πάει από το Δουβλίνο στην Πολωνία που θα βρει τις λίρες;;??;;!!


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 27, 2009)

Να κάνω λίγο το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου; Κατά τη γνώμη μου η Ryanair δεν είναι "γδάρτες". Αντιθέτως, έχουν πολύ καλές τιμές. Υπάρχουν επιβαρύνσεις για υπηρεσίες που σε άλλες αεροπορικές είναι μέσα στην τιμή, όπως αποσκευές, φαγητό και ποτό, αλλαγές πτήσεων ή επιβατών, check-in στο αεροδρόμιο και ίσως στο μέλλον και η χρήση τουαλέτας. Κάποιες από αυτές τις χρεώσεις είναι όντως υπέρογκες, όπως αλλαγή επιβάτη με 100 ευρώ ονλάιν ή 150 ευρώ τηλεφωνικά (δηλαδή καλύτερα ξέχνα το και βγάλε καινούριο), αλλά έτσι μπορούν να προσφέρουν και πολλές πάμφθηνες πτήσεις για όσους κλείνουν νωρίς και δεν θέλουν "έξτρα". Μου φαίνεται πιο δίκαιο να τα επιβαρύνονται αυτοί που τα χρησιμοποιούν και οι υπόλοιποι να ταξιδεύουν πολύ οικονομικά. Για να φέρω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, αν εσείς ταξιδεύετε χωρίς αποσκευές και ένας άλλος ταξιδεύει με αποσκευές, ποιο είναι πιο δίκαιο; Να πληρώσετε ο καθένας 100 ευρώ ή να πληρώσετε εσείς 90 και ο άλλος 110;

Επίσης αποκλείεται να σνομπάρουν τα ευρώ. Εξάλλου η εταιρεία είναι κατά βάση ιρλανδική. Μη σας φανεί περίεργο αν η πόρτα της τουαλέτας δέχεται ακόμη και κάρτες.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 27, 2009)

Ναι Lexoplast, αλλά πού τραβάμε τη γραμμή; 

Για να σου φέρω κι άλλο παράδειγμα: πριν από δύο βδομάδες πετούσα με US Airways. Περάσαμε 1 ώρα στο αεροπλάνο πριν την απογείωση, και 4 ώρες και 45 λεπτά στον αέρα (πτήση εσωτερικού). 

Οι φωστήρες αυτοί λοιπόν χρέωναν και για το νερό ακόμα ($2), και μάλιστα έτυχε εκείνη την ημέρα να τους έχει χαλάσει το μηχάνημα για τις πιστωτικές. Πολύ ωραία, αλλά εγώ εκείνη την ημέρα έτυχε να μην έχω μετρητά πάνω μου...

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, είμαι γνωστός γκαντέμης. Μια βδομάδα αργότερα:

US Airways Reinstates Free Beverages


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 27, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για να φέρω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, αν εσείς ταξιδεύετε χωρίς αποσκευές και ένας άλλος ταξιδεύει με αποσκευές, ποιο είναι πιο δίκαιο; Να πληρώσετε ο καθένας 100 ευρώ ή να πληρώσετε εσείς 90 και ο άλλος 110;



Να απαντήσω και σ' αυτό με βάση την αμερικάνικη εμπειρία. Όταν άρχισαν οι αμερικάνικες αεροπορικές να χρεώνουν για τις αποσκευές (check-in) στις πτήσεις εσωτερικού, τότε όλοι άρχισαν να παίρνουν μαζί τους στο αεροπλάνο (carry-on) όλο και μεγαλύτερες βαλίτσες, κάτι που τώρα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ότι όποιος επιβιβάζεται στο αεροπλάνο από τους τελευταίους δεν έχει χώρο για να βάλει τη βαλίτσα του, κι επομένως πρέπει να την κάνει check-in επιτόπου!

(Και μιας και αναφέρθηκε ο όρος "γδάρτες": υπάρχει λύση στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα. Όταν φτάσεις στο αεροδρόμιο πληρώνεις για να πάρεις καλύτερη θέση, η οποία θα συνεπάγεται επίσης ότι θα επιβιβαστείς πιο νωρίς, κι επομένως μάλλον θα βρεις χώρο για τη βαλίτσα σου...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Airbus files patent for folding 'saddles' to replace plane seats

The cattle class of economy passenger flights could be getting a lot more legroom -- at the expense of a lot less seatroom. A US patent filed by French flight operator and plane manufacturer Airbus imagines the future of air travel as tightly-packed rows of passengers perched upright on "motorcycle-type saddles". 

The patent describes a "seating device with reduced bulk for an aircraft" complete with rotating armrests and a mechanism that allows the "saddle" and backrest to fold upwards, out of the way to allow passengers to squeeze into their window seat. The seating position also appears higher, increasing the vertical legroom in order to compensate for the severely reduced horizontal legroom.






Patent drawing showing the racks of seating that can be achieved once eliminating the pesky concern for passenger comfort
_Airbus SAS/US Patent Office_

The idea is sure to catch the eye of no-frills airlines such as EasyJet and Ryanair who will be looking to remove even more of what is conventionally considered to be basic requirements to distinguish human passenger flight from cargo transport. Included in the patent is an explanation of why a company would choose to essentially stand passengers up for short-haul flights of "one to a few hours".

"In the aeronautical sector, some so-called 'low cost' airlines seek to increase the number of passengers transported on each flight, and more particularly on short-haul links, in order to maximise the return on the use of the aircraft.

"To that end, and by using the same aircraft or aircraft of similar capacity, the number of seats in the cabin must be increased. In all cases, this increase in the number of seats is achieved to the detriment of the comfort of the passengers. In effect, to increase the number of cabin seats, space allotted to each passenger must be reduced."

It's nice to see that Airbus is at least not kidding itself.

www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-07/16/airbus-seat-patent


Row, row, row your plane
gently down the airstream
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
flight is but a dream


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2014)

O μέγιστος αριθμός επιβατών δεν καθορίζεται από τους διεθνείς κανονισμούς ασφαλείας;


----------

